# Kumiko jig modifications



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

This jig produces 30/60° angles that make the triangular framework.


















And, you can never have enough kumiko strips.....
Into the drum sander (no, I did not use the planer!)










Practice strips and more basswood:









What I'm shooting for:


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

That's gonna look good. I've started drawing out my next one and that's sorta what I'm going for too. What are the red marks for on the slid?


DrRobert said:


> This jig produces 30/60° angles that make the triangular framework.
> View attachment 430057
> 
> 
> ...



-T


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Area where blade passes thru. You need to put a stop in the out feed table, too.

The jig is presented in a Fine Woodworking article as well as a YouTube video by a very well respected guy, but I think he didn’t address the safety issues.

Also, I had a devil of a time dialing in the fences in order to get the perfectly centered cuts.

Perhaps you know of the Aussie guy (kskdesign) who does everything by hand and is simply amazing. I think he may be the Desmond King who wrote the kumiko books.

There is another channel called WoodArt that does some amazing work.

I‘m curious how you go about drawing out a design. I’ve been focusing on making the framework, but the fill in part leaves me scratching my head, I‘ve been copying other patterns.


----------

